# Fog Lights



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey guys before i ask this question i want to apologize because i am a NOOB. i just bought my car and i dont have the owners manual yet. i was wondering how do you turn on the fog lights? sorry for being a noob!


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Pull knob outwards from dash I think the weather has kept me out of her


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Th fog lights, The trunk open behind the rear passenger headrest, the child seat anchor point behind the other, trunk button in the glove box, the ways to access the on screen menu. Secrets, secrets.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Th fog lights, The trunk open behind the rear passenger headrest, the child seat anchor point behind the other, trunk button in the glove box, the ways to access the on screen menu. Secrets, secrets.


 Ahh yes, but where's the manual release for the fuel door?:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTJoe said:


> Ahh yes, but where's the manual release for the fuel door?:lol:


*You mean there is a manual release?????? I been prying my fuel door open with a pocket knife. *


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Well why exactly do they even call them fog lights... because i have been in my fair share of fog and they really don't seem to help anymore that the brights do... unless they are there so you don't blind the on comming traffic with your brights? I have no idea...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The trick with fog is, to shut all the lights off, drive realy fast to cut through it, and sit very close to the windshield.:willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

justinporto said:


> Hey guys before i ask this question i want to apologize because i am a NOOB. i just bought my car and i dont have the owners manual yet. i was wondering how do you turn on the fog lights? sorry for being a noob!


Turn the headlights on to the manual setting (not auto) then pull the knob off. Fogs should be on. Do you have a copy of the manual?


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

*GTO owners manual*

on the GM.com website there is an online showroom with all the GM brands. So what - you've got a GTO!!! But I digress...

There is also a gm owner's club pull-down menu or something or other. Click it. Register there and then log in. You'll find the owner's manual for the GTO available on line in .pdf format.:cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, you can sign up at https://www.mygmlink.com/main/US/en/gm/home


----------

